# Zack Khan vs Trevor Crouch: Who's your money on?



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Just been watching episode 76 of Zack's road to recovery and in it hes referring to some one called 'Mr Bee Sting' so after searching found out his remarks were in response to Trevor Crouches diss on him here:

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/pro-training/pros-training-other/4252-british-ifbb-pro-trevor-chrouch-the-forgotten-freak-calls-out-zack-king-khan.html

Zack's response

http://http//underground.nutrex.com/videos/Zack-Khan/RoadtoRecovery/blogEntry76.asp

http://underground.nutrex.com/videos/Zack-Khan/RoadtoRecovery/blogEntry76.asp

So if it came down to a showdown on the stage between the two, who would your money be on?

Zack: 

Trevor:


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

hmmmmmm Khan for me

BTW second link doesnt work


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

This should be the right link

http://underground.nutrex.com/videos/Zack-Khan/RoadtoRecovery/blogEntry76.asp


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol just watched Zack's response to "Mr bee sting"

I find it hard to believe that "bee sting" doesn't know him as they're both from Sheffield, Zack reckons they've known each other for the last ten years.

"Bee sting" is out of order for talking crap the way he did, I'm all for intense competition but slagging someone off on camera ain't right.


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Know both guys, trevor used to work the doors with me over 20 years ago, great guy and will do the business at the British grand prix ! Zak swears to much and sounds like stallone but great shape.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Hope Zack blows him away, Trevor come across a right arse on that vid.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Zack is a fcukin animal, and a legend.... the other guy looks vascular but Zack just takes him to a different level on size... he takes size in general to a different level, he is one of the biggest out there !!!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

I see a Titus v king kamali bitch fest- which is a shame, whats the point in talking smack, its not boxing. King Kahn is a legend though, funny guy ,great physique hope he does well after his comeback shows


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

3000th post- hate odd nos


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I love Zack's reply especially the heavy breathing at the end,he's a nutter through and through.They are both beasts, i guess only when they are both on the same stage will we know who's the king.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

hmm so you can get a full cycle whilst in prison then ...

Seems like he is trolling to be honest, struggling for breath as well. Loved how Zack ripped him at the end.


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

He seems like a big headed tit, no need for that really.

I love zack though he's hilarious great acting skills lol


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Trevor is a nice guy and i would not underestimate him in any way.

Don't know why he has done this, as his physique will do the business come show time!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

zack is a beast


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I like Zack Khan I think hes pretty funny. Dont know the other guy but dont think hes done himself any favours saying what he did surely he would of been better keeping it quiet then coming out and boom if he really that good.

By the way what did he go down for and will that restrict him competing in any way?? (Mean by the governing bodies)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

love this workout http://underground.nutrex.com/videos/Zack-Khan/RoadtoRecovery/blogEntry71.asp


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

he got done for kidnap i think


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyone know why trevor is so out of breath during the interview? Is their a reason why he is gasping for breath? :confused1:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Anyone know why trevor is so out of breath during the interview? Is their a reason why he is gasping for breath? :confused1:


I hear tren has that effect.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

12 gauge said:


> I hear tren has that effect.


Didnt know that mate, i thought tren gave you cough and sweats, insomnia etc....didnt realise it made you gasp for air... :mellow:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Didnt know that mate, i thought tren gave you cough and sweats, insomnia etc....didnt realise it made you gasp for air... :mellow:


Yes apparently breathlessness is a common side off it, that's why its not recommended for anyone who needs endurance/stamina in their chosen sport.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyone know what Zack's typical cycle is like? He lost 20+lbs when he broke his leags as you can see him visibly skinny in his face as the RTR episodes progressed...still a beast now thought :thumbup1:


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

Definetly jealousy because zac is better than him hahahaha

Just oozing jealousy , what a cnut hope zac up stages him!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i hope Zack find hims and kicks him in his c0ck for trying to call him out !!!


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Zack King Khan FTW, that Trevor c*nt Crouch has got no shape and is full of synthol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Zack without a doubt.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

The synthonol thing might be true as his triceps look off, like in the middle their is a peak? Plus in that interview you can see the site were he has injected it as their are small lumps on his biceps/triceps

Anyone know the name of the song Zack listens to? the one with the piano at the start?


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd personally like to have Trevors body. Zack Khan will go further in bodybuilding. But I'd rather have Trevor Crouch's body as it looks like he carries it better.

But he's a right old C. U. N. T.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> The synthonol thing might be true as his triceps look off, like in the middle their is a peak? Plus in that interview you can see the site were he has injected it as their are small lumps on his biceps/triceps
> 
> Anyone know the name of the song Zack listens to? the one with the piano at the start?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks like Trevor Chrouch has come out of prison bitter and jealous. He's made himself look a ****, even if he beats Khan, which I think unlikley, he'll still look a dick. It's a shame because he looks to be a monster.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Beans said:


> Looks like Trevor Chrouch has come out of prison bitter and jealous. He's made himself look a ****, even if he beats Khan, which I think unlikley, he'll still look a dick. It's a shame because he looks to be a monster.


yeah mate made himself look like a right fcukin idiot bro !!! :whistling:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate made himself look like a right fcukin idiot bro !!! :whistling:


We agree on something then


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I think its amazing that the govening body which trevor is a pro under still let him compete as surely by being sent down while being in the public eye they are saying its ok to do what ever. Basically brake the law doing whatever go down then come out and pick up where he left off.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Trevor Crouch comes into my gym all the time and he is a monster but been out the game in prison a while, is he making a comeback?


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Having met Zack and had a chat, he's a nice and funny guy, spoke to him for about 15 minutes abotu bodybuilding, diet etc. Took a picture, even whist his injured, his a beast.

Calling him out, what a joke, hope he gets beaten on stage


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

my opinions on this video, hes a dick., a dork a fool, always negative but a bum licker like he got excited when ronnie complimented him and branch, he doesnt know the scene but is a bodybuilder?

now what i hate the most is hes not impressed by the current uk pro scene? wtf you dumb **** you were in ****ing prison other wise u cud have been up there, what did u prove to us? **** all except being a criminal who went down for 4 years, foollllllll. you could have been one of those people up there, as i can see he worked his ass off.

why keep cussing zack? cus hes well known now? his videos are alot better than eastenders, your stupid video made me feel tired with all that heavy breathing., giles did a great interview though so good on him for uplifting the interview. this guy feels like hes king sitting in that room, what do you expect from a small country like the uk? thanks fully he didnt say anything bad about dorian ay?

id never buy his supplements he doesnt deserve my custom, im sorry if you know him, but see it from the prospective of people like me who dont, when ur interviewed by M.D. dont diss other bodybuilders unless u proved yourself,

name me atleast 3 mr olympias that speaks lowly of his country men like this asshole. hope zack beats his ass whenever, and even if he loses he will always remain a winner in my eyes.

extreme mass protein time.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

From those two vids Khan looks to have the superior physique.

Crouch's arms look ready to bust with the synthol, it just doesn't look right.


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

Zack Khan always funny as Funk! Hope he kicks ass.


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

Also Trevor Crouch doesn't believe in taking supplements, but is happy to push his own brand, jog on you tool, jog on.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Glad you guys are in Zack's corner. I know him well and he's a great guy, funny as fvck.

Very recent pic... recovering well...


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

tbh i think this is good for british bodybuilder, it will defo make things more interesting now and i think that was what crouch was trying to do with his comments.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Why did the OP of this thread get banned?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Why did the OP of this thread get banned?


I banned myself mate....i needed a break from ukm as i was spending too much time on here :innocent:

Anyone know how often Zack's nutrex blogs are updated? waiting to see his next episode


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

khan looks better imo


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Khans physique is vastly superior imo. The only thing Crouch has on him from what I can see is clavicle width. Zack has that crazy cartoon 3d look about him and although obviously huge, Crouch's physique just dosnt look anywhere near as good. Also looks to have quite a bit if synthol in those arms and they really dont look right especially when hes doing the tbar rows.

Id say Crouch realises everyone has forgot about him(most probably never heard of him in the first place) and is trying to gather up some publicity by calling Kahn out. Zacks reply video was hilarious.lol


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Crouch was sat there panting his answers and all he was chuffed about was these pros saying where you been? The synthol was to much of a give away and looked wrong. Kept saying blessed with parents genetics etc etc. Kahn looked better even when he was injured.


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

well I"ve followed Zack Khan since I got into bodybuilding, but for the sake of this thread I"m not going to be biased just honest..

Crouch you"ve just called out Zack Khan & put him down but coincidentally hav"nt called out the reason why you"ve done 4 years in prison!

Crouch it wont matter how many titles you win in the future, you"ve just labelled yourself as a little bit*h & that title will stay with you forever.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

If Trevor had better legs I'd say him cos his upper body is up there with the top pro's IMO especially his back

Here is Trevor's back...............


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

That looks like zacks cum face pmsl...


----------

